

What Does Highly Available Mean? (Riak Comic) - eredmond
http://crudcomic.com/post/19412556727/highly-available-this-is-my-last-retcon-of-an

======
justinsheehy
Ha! Very good.

The reason it is sometimes worth saying "highly available" is that most people
don't know or don't understand the CAP theorem. Also, the A in CAP is one
(very strict) definition of availability and not necessarily the one that
everyone chooses to use.

The choice of "yield" as an alternative word for that use was spot-on:

[http://radlab.cs.berkeley.edu/people/fox/static/pubs/pdf/c18...](http://radlab.cs.berkeley.edu/people/fox/static/pubs/pdf/c18.pdf)

